# Photos of Isaac



## Rhyno47 (Aug 13, 2009)

This is Isaac. He just ate some leaf lettuce with calcium and some of it is still on his face and legs. He was sick for a while with a respiratory infection which made a visable occurrence in pyramiding in his mid scutes. But he is all better now and his shell looks great.







Here you can see the deep crevice between his upper scutes. 





He just yawned and looks like he has an overbite.















His vet was rough and used pliers to grab his back claws to pull his leg out. Two snapped off. You can sort of see that he is missing two.


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 13, 2009)

I was feeling all warm and fuzzy looking at Isaac's pictures...oh, what a cute little baby! Then I came to the last one where the vet used PLIERS of all things to hold a teeny, tiny baby's foot out! What a jerk!!! If I were you, I'd try to find a different reptile vet. Those little baby legs are pretty fragile. He could have done untold damage to that poor little guy!

Yvonne


----------



## Mochii (Aug 13, 2009)

Awwww what a cutie pieee! Haha reminds me of Marley a LOT. They REALLY look alike  hehe

I'm glad he's all better. How old is he?

- M&M.


----------



## Rhyno47 (Aug 13, 2009)

Never again will i enter that vet. And he is about 4 months now.


----------



## Madortoise (Aug 13, 2009)

I wonder if we should have a list of vets not to go to on the forum.
SOrry to hear about what happened. Glad to hear that infection is better.
I never knew respiratory infection could cause pyramiding. Could you explain the correlation?


----------



## Rhyno47 (Aug 13, 2009)

Dehydration i think. Whatever it was you can read it clearly like tree rings on Isaac.


----------



## Isa (Aug 14, 2009)

Isaac is so cute and has such a cute little face . You must have been so mad at the vet, poor little Isaac


----------



## Rhyno47 (Aug 14, 2009)

You have no idea...


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Aug 14, 2009)

OMG!!! I am so screaming! Pliers??????????? I am almost hysterical...

Yes, I think we need to start a Vet list, but usually by the time a new keeper finds us they've already been to a crappy Vet...Where is that guy, I want to go punch him with a pliers right in his (insert bodypart here)


----------



## bettinge (Aug 14, 2009)

IDIOT Vet! Hard to understand any vet doing that......reptile trained or not!


----------



## Rhyno47 (Aug 14, 2009)

Lol, Frederick Maryland.


----------

